# Pet store mice



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

Hello I have recently started over with breeding. There are no longer any breeders currently in the hobby anywhere near me, so I have decided to try my hand at raising mice from a pet store (a few in fact). I have picked up my three mice (2f,1m). 
What I'm wondering, is how can I improve their health and produce bigger pups? Obviously I know very selective breeding will get me to my goals, but the babies I saw at the stores were so lifeless and were obviously born that way. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Definitely avoid anything that looks lifeless, has any visible health issues or is scrawny, small or weak. Only use the best, especially if you're going off of pet store mice and don't purchase from the ones who have the worst mice, of course. I started with Petco mice, which I would never recommend and here's why. Out of twelve mice, only two of them having bred, they all died in less than and a year, almost all having needed to be put down, and same goes for the syrian hamster I bought from there. Once you build up your stock, breed away from those issues by either culling certain individuals who exhibit bad traits or health issues or never breed from them. Hanging on to your mice until they're older helps too in seeing how their health may or may not decline later in life. When breeding, allow your does to have no more than three litters because overproduction causes an unhealthy mother and in turn, sickly babies which will continue down the line. Raising smaller litters is easier on the competing babies and the mother, there's less strain with less kits. Keeping litters of no more than six makes healthy babies and keeping four babies to a litter produces the best results, along with proper nutrition of the mother. Hope this helps and good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

I picked the most active, friendly ones of the bunch! I need to figure out how to get photos from mobile up here. Thank you for all of your information


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Anytime! I use photobucket as an alternative to posting here and just include the link in post.


----------

